# What do you EDC - Pictures



## Anvilx (Oct 21, 2010)

What do you EDC (Every Day Carry)? Pictures please.



Not shown are my keys.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 21, 2010)

Hopefully you don't carry the knife _exactly_ like that...

For me it's phone (HTC Incredible), keys, wallet, watch, and Aggie ring. Sorry I don't really feel like pulling together a picture right now. Plus, I'd have to use the phone to take it and since it would need to be in the picture and taking it at the same time...


----------



## avkid (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## len (Oct 22, 2010)

keys, wallet (little business card case, not a big thing), phone, cash.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 22, 2010)

And of all of that, since it's touring, the e-tape is probably the most important of all of it.


----------



## jr464 (Aug 8, 2013)

Everywhere I go... oh, plus my HTC DNA.. had to take the picture with that. Once I get busy again I'll add E-tape, a meter, 2 pens, and a sharpie... luckily we are slow this month


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, that's dedication. You carry a keyboard and mouse?!


----------



## jr464 (Aug 8, 2013)

One never knows when they will need a keyboard/mouse combo!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zmb (Aug 8, 2013)

jr464 said:


> One never knows when they will need a keyboard/mouse combo!



My work's Element doesn't have one so I borrow the booth computer one when needing to rename and save shows. And that's a full size one too with number pad showing even more dedication.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 8, 2013)

jr464 said:


> One never knows when they will need a keyboard/mouse combo!



I prefer this then.


----------

